

RescueTime (YC winter 08) raises $900k to expand - alaskamiller
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/22/rescuetime-proving-useful-for-the-enterprise-raises-900k

======
dustineichler
Since using RescueTime, My productivity has increased many orders of
magnitude. I love it, especially on tuesdays and fridays when my focus fails
me! B)

------
jbenz
Alaskamiller, I noticed your comment at the top of the TC post: "Chris Sacca =
Google buyout within a year."

I agree. If I founded a YC Company, or any other startup, I'd look at
Omnisio's story and think about duplicating it. Clearly Chris Sacca was an
important part of that acquisition. I think it's a very smart move to get him
to invest.

It's just so incredibly important to take money from people are in the
position to help you reach liquidation (if that is what you want). I know that
sounds really obvious, but I'm sure some founders struggle with the decision
to take money from the first person who offers, no matter how un-connected
they are.

~~~
webwright
"I agree. If I founded a YC Company, or any other startup, I'd look at
Omnisio's story and think about duplicating it."

I'm not saying I don't envy Omnisio's trajectory, but YC (and any other
investor) has a vested interest in investing in companies that DON'T follow
this path. They want empire builders, not build-to-flip folks. Not that
Omnisio built with that in mind-- I heard them talking about a lot of long-
term stuff, so I'm pretty sure they were building for the long term and just
got a great early offer.

"It's just so incredibly important to take money from people are in the
position to help you reach liquidation (if that is what you want)."

I've heard many times that companies get bought-- they don't get sold. In
practice, I think having experienced folks in your corner helps (especially
with setting price and terms)... But not nearly as much as having a company
worth buying.

~~~
mhartl
Just 'cause it's not obvious from the comment: webwright is one of the
RescueTime founders, so he knows what he's talking about here. ;-)

~~~
webwright
Heh, I wouldn't go THAT far. ;-)

------
immad
You got Tim Ferris! That is good work,

how many hours did it take him to close the deal? (jk)

------
chriskelley
Isn't that your old logo? Might be a good idea to shoot a new media packet
over there to TC, especially at the rate you're growing it'd be good to keep
the brand wrangled.

Congrats!

------
gills
Congratulations! I lurk on the STS list and didn't see an announcement there
yet.

And I agree with dustineichler, I haven't used RescueTime long, but it is
already helping.

------
Mistone
talk about smart money, with 2 ultra connected web celeb investors on board
things are looking good. Plus, $900k is a fairly small chuck on cash, leaving
things wide open for whatever opportunities emerge. Deftly played guys,
congrats!

------
unalone
Congrats a ton to your team!

------
auston
dupe?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=311926>

~~~
unalone
Your comment's a dupe as well.

~~~
PStamatiou
as is yours

~~~
rockstar9
this could go on forever

~~~
technoguyrob
this could go on forever

